# Remote Oil Pump and Filter



## hankthecrank (Mar 27, 2013)

I am in the process of rebuilding a Kohler M12 in a T/W 312-8 and was thinking about an external oil pump and filter assy. and was wondering if anyone here has ever done that?


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Kohler has a remote oil filter kit for those engines. It bolts on where the oil filter would normally go and then has two hoses that let you mount the filter base wherever you need. Should be available from your local Kohler dealer. You shouldn't need an external oil pump with that kit.


----------

